# maxabeam mbs 450



## bonhomme (Oct 8, 2018)

is this the same as the mbs 410? (newer model)
Can i zoom in and out with the 4 way switch on the light, or do i need a cable and remote control?
Serial number end with G3 12
So generation 3 , but what candlepower?

Thanks Marc


----------



## minim (Oct 8, 2018)

It’s kinda the same as the 410. It’s with a plug for remote control if you want to use that option. From what I understand it can still be controlled from the light itself but I haven’t tried that yet as I haven’t received mine. From 2010 according to the spec sheet they added this plug for the remote on the 410 model and at some point the 450 was discontinued. 

G3-12 is the 7.5MCP version. Look in the other maxabeam thread that was bumped recently where there are more details. I will try to add more tomorrow. 

Take this info with a grain of salt as I’ve only read up on these the last week so this info is what I caught from the forum and some from chats with customer support.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2018)

All MBS-410's pre-2010 had a single input power connector at the back of the searchlight. The MBS-450 part number referred to the same basic searchlight that had a remote connector at the back of the searchlight as well. All the normal handheld controls for intensisty, beam adjustment and strobe are present on both models. In 2010, the remote connector became standard on the MBS-410 and the MBS-450 as a part number was discontinued.

Minim was correct in stating that G3-12 lights would have been 7.5MCP. G3-12 lights shipped between 2006-2009.

Matt


----------



## bonhomme (Oct 9, 2018)

Ok thanks.
So iT has the 85watt lamp instead of the 75watt.
And i can use continue high?


----------



## minim (Oct 9, 2018)

No and no I think. Latched didn’t come until 5/2016 I think with G3-26. Maybe it was a custom order before that. Prolly best to wait until Matt chimes inn for details


----------



## bonhomme (Oct 10, 2018)

There are 3 for sale i just heard : 15900 G3-12 - 15903 G3-12 - 15905 G3-12
I think they are all 7.5MCP.
I already have one M10331G220 (6MCP ?)
So no big improvement i think?
Thanks Marc


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 10, 2018)

bonhomme said:


> There are 3 for sale i just heard : 15900 G3-12 - 15903 G3-12 - 15905 G3-12
> I think they are all 7.5MCP.
> I already have one M10331G220 (6MCP ?)
> So no big improvement i think?
> Thanks Marc



The newer circuit board and focusing motor of the G3 over the G2 IMO, would make the upgrade worthwhile. 

The G3 can be programmed to do more things, like latching high and possibly a nicer reflector would be a winner. Same goes for the lens, getting away from the Teflon anode anchor button.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2018)

bonhomme said:


> Ok thanks.
> So iT has the 85watt lamp instead of the 75watt.
> And i can use continue high?



The high beam mode on any G3-12 (2006) searchlight or more recent searchlights would be 85W. This is what accounted for the increase from 6MCP to 7.5MCP. There was no change to the lamp in 2006 to go from 75W to 85W, there was only a change to the searchlight programming. We have made continuous minor improvements to the performance of our lamps over the years, but any lamp that shipped with with a 75W early G3 searchlight should be able to handle the bump up to 85W.

Any G3 light could be updated with the newest programming at the factory which includes the ability to set latched (continuous) high. We only recommend using the searchlight in this mode with our newer LiFePO4 batteries or if the searchlight was being directly powered from a vehicle or other reliable power source.


----------



## minim (Oct 10, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> The high beam mode on any G3-12 (2006) searchlight or more recent searchlights would be 85W. This is what accounted for the increase from 6MCP to 7.5MCP. There was no change to the lamp in 2006 to go from 75W to 85W, there was only a change to the searchlight programming. We have made continuous minor improvements to the performance of our lamps over the years, but any lamp that shipped with with a 75W early G3 searchlight should be able to handle the bump up to 85W.
> 
> Any G3 light could be updated with the newest programming at the factory which includes the ability to set latched (continuous) high. We only recommend using the searchlight in this mode with our newer LiFePO4 batteries or if the searchlight was being directly powered from a vehicle or other reliable power source.



Is there any chance you guys could program it through a teamviewer session or something like that? Would really like to get my G3 programmed to latching high but sending it across the world to do it is pita. I prolly have the MCU or prom flasher needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2018)

minim said:


> Is there any chance you guys could program it through a teamviewer session or something like that? Would really like to get my G3 programmed to latching high but sending it across the world to do it is pita. I prolly have the MCU or prom flasher needed.



Unfortunately reprogramming also involves re-calibration which is required to happen at the factory with our equipment. The ability to update programming in the field is something that we are taking into consideration in future designs, but it is simply not possible with the G3 circuitry.


----------



## minim (Oct 10, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately reprogramming also involves re-calibration which is required to happen at the factory with our equipment. The ability to update programming in the field is something that we are taking into consideration in future designs, but it is simply not possible with the G3 circuitry.



That would be lovely. I sent you an email so I don’t pull this thread way off topic


----------



## bonhomme (Oct 23, 2018)

How do i remove the circuitboard, my servo keeps turning?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2018)

bonhomme said:


> How do i remove the circuitboard, my servo keeps turning?



I can try to help you troubleshoot what's going on in this thread, but you might want to switch things over to e-mail since I check that much more regularly than the forums. Just add ".com" to my CPF username for my direct e-mail.


----------



## minim (Oct 23, 2018)

Would be awesome if you guys could post the info here also just as a reference for later  

When I find time I'm going to try to pick apart my circuit board to figure out how I can enable the "latched high" setting myself. I allready made myself a new knob for the switch since it's impossible to keep it in the high mode with the stock knob so need to figure out how to enable high option without shipping it across the world


----------



## bonhomme (Oct 24, 2018)

Repaired! I have put in a servo from rc-car, zoom works fine now!


----------



## bonhomme (Nov 7, 2018)

Measured lux at 6meters ( i know its to low, but had no bigger space) : 3,3 million lux : good/not good?
Greetings Marc


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 18, 2018)

bonhomme said:


> Measured lux at 6meters ( i know its to low, but had no bigger space) : 3,3 million lux : good/not good?
> Greetings Marc



from memory thats pretty good - I seem to recall my Gen2's numbers climbing out to about 15m (I then measured at 100+ metres - for 7.2million CP)


----------

